
Instagram Is Estimated to Be Worth More Than $100B - jasondc
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-25/value-of-facebook-s-instagram-estimated-to-top-100-billion
======
pandasun
Until it implodes of course. Like every other social network.

~~~
adventured
You mean like Twitter? 12 years later, it's not imploding.

Or maybe you mean like Facebook. 14 years later, it's still growing, not
imploding.

Social is a mature segment now, the big winners are not going to implode as
MySpace and Friendster did. Those companies lost because they were replaced by
superior products, they didn't just magically implode, they were beaten in the
market.

Show me the competitive threat to Facebook, Instagram, Whatsapp, Twitter, etc.
There aren't any, the race is over.

